# Lipodrene Fat Burner Review



## maxnout (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a great product that's been working for me. For many years Ive struggled to lose a few pounds to get leaner and Lipodene is now my new bff to help me get there. Ive been taking this for 4 weeks and prior to starting on November 5th, I weighed in at 178lbs (I am 5' 8"). I am proud to say that on today November 25th writing this, I am now weighing in at 162lbs!!!!! (lost 16lbs in one month!) I am so happy because I have not seen that number on the scale in over 10yrs!

Lipodrene really curves my appetite and with the help of changing some things on the menu by opting for more "green" in my plate because I was determined to give this a try, I saw that my weight was slowly shedding and my clothes were fitting better. Even my friends noticed in my face and neck where I have slimmed down and that makes me felt really good so much that I will continue this and plan to reorder another bottle very soon.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you for the advertisement but we don't do infomercials here.....


----------



## snake (Nov 25, 2015)

Where can I get some? I wan't to be 162 lbs. also.


----------



## Rip (Nov 25, 2015)

They have one with Ephedra too. That definitely works. Ha.




maxnout said:


> This is a great product that's been working for me. For many years Ive struggled to lose a few pounds to get leaner and Lipodene is now my new bff to help me get there. Ive been taking this for 4 weeks and prior to starting on November 5th, I weighed in at 178lbs (I am 5' 8"). I am proud to say that on today November 25th writing this, I am now weighing in at 162lbs!!!!! (lost 16lbs in one month!) I am so happy because I have not seen that number on the scale in over 10yrs!
> 
> Lipodrene really curves my appetite and with the help of changing some things on the menu by opting for more "green" in my plate because I was determined to give this a try, I saw that my weight was slowly shedding and my clothes were fitting better. Even my friends noticed in my face and neck where I have slimmed down and that makes me felt really good so much that I will continue this and plan to reorder another bottle very soon.


----------



## mickems (Nov 26, 2015)

By "more green in my plate" do you mean cash from selling your gimmick product?


----------



## Freedom (Nov 26, 2015)

mickems said:


> By "more green in my plate" do you mean cash from selling your gimmick product?



LOL!!! funny sh*t.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 26, 2015)

snake said:


> Where can I get some? I wan't to be 162 lbs. also.



NO ONE here wants to be 162..


----------



## Spongy (Nov 26, 2015)

This post made my head hurt.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 26, 2015)

I remember when I weighed 160 pounds. I think I was 19


----------

